# First Fawn Point Siamese GCCF Champion : )



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi All,

Just had to share this - yesterday my beautiful Fawn Point Siamese boy Roulette gained the GCCF title of Champion. He did himself really proud and he is the first Fawn Point Siamese to gain any GCCF title as Fawn Points have only recently gained progression to Championship status. Go Roule!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats to you both!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw the result on Ross's website, major congrats.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Congratulations He's a gorgeous boy


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Congratulations hun! x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

that's great. weldone.


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

He is stunning! Congratulations.


----------

